# cobia jig supplies



## Permit53 (Feb 15, 2010)

I am looking to get some cobia jigs built while its still cold up here in VA before i move back down. Is there any good links out there for some cobe jigs from 4-8oz? along with some feathers? thanks for any help


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

What do you want, tied jigs, or plain heads and feathers?


----------



## Permit53 (Feb 15, 2010)

just looking for plain heads and feathers


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You'll have to find your own jigheads that big. Can't help there. Make sure you get good quality hooks. 

For fly tying supplies, check out Bass Pro, Cabelas, jannsnetcraft.com, barlowstackle.com, crazyanglertackle.com. The last one is my favorite. Good guy.


----------

